# beta blocker helps with my blushing problem



## Julia08 (Jun 11, 2008)

i blush a lot and my SA is caused literrally by blushing. 
i think i found a medication that can help me with my blushing.

(so i was prescriped 10mg beta blocker propranolol last week
my doctor told me to take only half of it first, but it didn't do anything for me.
after 10 hours after taking that half, i took another 10mg again with no results . 
so for the next few days i tried 20mg and then 30mg. i didn't feel anything.
it's weird coz my doc said since i weight 110 lb n has normall blood pressure, higher dose will make me faint!. but it didn't happend.)

so i took 40 mg and finally it kinda worked! 
(before i tried Paxil and Xanax with no results but only side effects)
i purposlly went to a place where it normally makes me nervous.
but today i felt perfectlly calm n i coudln't beleive it.
and then i went to the CVS pharmacy to check my blood pressure and heart rate
(there's a blood pressure device you can test it by your self free it's very handy)
i don't kno why but my bp went from 88 to 94. isn't this med used to make your bd go down?
and most importanlly my heart beat dropped from 75 to 57. 
i was kind scared by this low number but i didn't feel my heart was beating slow enough to make me faint or stop breathing. i could walk perfectly normal.
i didn't feel dizzy as my doc mentioned it might happen, but i was little tired.

so my conclusion is i'm very happy with this medication. 
once your heart rate is slow in a anxiety situation, blushing will not occure as easy as before.
ppl with blushing problem should give it try. it's worth it. and it's very cheap. you can get 30 pills for only $4. (at target or walmart) try to adjust your dose like i did. 

i have one question tho, is there anybody taking this med almost everyday? or at least 3~4 times a week? is it bad to take it frequently?


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

I haven't taken these meds, but I think it's only suppose to be temporary. Something that slows the heart rate down can't be good for you even if experts say otherwise. I read somewhere that
Beta blockers may work best when used infrequently to control symptoms for a particular situation, such as giving a speech. They're not recommended for general treatment of social anxiety disorder.


----------



## itsamystery (Jul 26, 2009)

*inderal*

I had to reply although your's is an old post, so I don't know if you'll read it.
I've been taking Inderal successfully for 20 years (before psychiatrists knew much about social anxiety).
I had trouble with blushing and shaking phobia when talking in front of people, writing in front of people, eating in front of people, etc.
This drug saved my life and I've taken 20 mg each day for 20 years.
Little known fact--many doctors, especially surgeons use this to keep their hands steady during surgeries.

this doctor assured me that it can safely be taken every day--no need for a high dose--10 mg works too--don't up it too far if your blood pressure is already low, but low blood pressure is a GOOD side-effect.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Interestingly people who have social anxiety disorder tend to have higher resting heart rates anyway.


----------



## nameuser (Jul 29, 2009)

Julia08 said:


> i have one question tho, is there anybody taking this med almost everyday? or at least 3~4 times a week? is it bad to take it frequently?


a doctor once said to me that propranolol can cause bad dreams / nightmares. not sure whether it's in the prescription guide, but I do recall that he was right actually, I had uncomfortable dreams when taking it regularly, several dosages a day. so in case you're experiencing bad dreams (causes can be other things of course), it may be the propranolol.


----------



## nameuser (Jul 29, 2009)

itsamystery said:


> Little known fact--many doctors, especially surgeons use this to keep their hands steady during surgeries.


it's also a widely spread companion for business managers during meetings, a strip of ten fits perfectly into any suit or shirt pocket.


----------



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

I take 40 mg daily, and have been for about six years. It has done wonders for me. I still have SA, but less due to not shaking and heart not pounding. I had to testify in court today, and took 40 mg before. I was a champ up on the stand. I usually take 10 mg 4 times per day.

My blood pressure is still high. It is not the best medication for lowering blood pressure when used as a sole medication.

I think that propranolol is my lover. We will be together forever.


----------



## indie85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder if SSRI + Propranolol would be a winning combination? Has anyone tried it? SSRI for the psychological anxiety and propranolol for the physiological anxiety.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

The only way to minimise the blushing is to elminate the anxiety, since it's your body's reaction. I'm not sure a beta blocker will fix this or many other meds for that matter. Best thing is to not care about blushing. I don't blush but I do have a forehead vein that pops out when I am stressed which on some level is similar.


----------



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

indie85 said:


> I wonder if SSRI + Propranolol would be a winning combination? Has anyone tried it? SSRI for the psychological anxiety and propranolol for the physiological anxiety.


I am rolling Lexapro and Propranolol style. It's a good combo.


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

lookingforpeace said:


> I am rolling Lexapro and Propranolol style. It's a good combo.


I take BuSpar and Propranolol daily and it has helped me immensely. Sometimes I question whether I even have SA anymore. It's really comes down to finding what works for you but if you have severe physical symptoms related to SA go out NOW and try Propranolol. I wish I had known about it throughout high school and college as it would made my life a whole lot easier!


----------



## Getsbetter (Jan 25, 2012)

Recently I have developed severe facial blushing, just like all of you. You are not alone. For the first time in months I told my mum about it, I am so distressed by it all, I burst out into tears. Thankfully, she booked me an appointment as soon as possible. I went today and the doctor gave me these beta blockers. I feel a lot calmer and I hope that when I go to school tomorrow I will continue to feel calm and no go red so much. I know how it feels to have this problem. It brings you down, you feel scared when you feel that burning in your face. If you want to talk about facial blushing, then feel free to confide in me. I am here for you, I know what it is like. People who don't have it just don't understand. Like my name, trust be it gets better.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

I think the best one is klonopin. It works so fast -- give or take 10-30 minutes.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Prop seems to help me, but after taking it for about 2 months, at very low dosages of 10MG a day, I can't seem to get the same effects from it anymore.


----------



## lloovvee (Jan 30, 2012)

*Help!*



Getsbetter said:


> Recently I have developed severe facial blushing, just like all of you. You are not alone. For the first time in months I told my mum about it, I am so distressed by it all, I burst out into tears. Thankfully, she booked me an appointment as soon as possible. I went today and the doctor gave me these beta blockers. I feel a lot calmer and I hope that when I go to school tomorrow I will continue to feel calm and no go red so much. I know how it feels to have this problem. It brings you down, you feel scared when you feel that burning in your face. If you want to talk about facial blushing, then feel free to confide in me. I am here for you, I know what it is like. People who don't have it just don't understand. Like my name, trust be it gets better.


Hello, I just started blushing a couple months ago! & I hate it, im in 13! JUst wondering if ur beta blockers worked? Im in desperate need for a cure. Thanks so much!


----------



## lloovvee (Jan 30, 2012)

Anybody know how old if havee to be to take beta blockers? I just started blushing a couple months ago im 13! & i hate it, it ruining my life I cant do anything without blushing, I really need a cure any suggestions? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Can't see why not it would be a problem for a 13 year old to take propranolol. If I had known about it when I was at school and started blushing my life could have been so much better.


----------



## JK111 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just thought I'd add my experience with SA and possible need for beta blockers. So, I used to have severe SAD, to the point where I missed school so many days in the year, then put off college until my late 20's. I got over my SA with Paxil and Prozac, but developed an inclination to blush, or to assume the guilt of others. For example, if I was in a class and they were talking about a bank robber, I would blush. When I would get job training and they would mention previous employees who stole things or logged more hours then they were supposed to, I'd blush. When I'd goto the store and was asked questions, I'd blush! This is so weird, and I wish I could control it! I appear to be completely normal, but live like a hermit because of this crap. Too bad we don't have the brain mapped to be able to find out what's happening up there.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

JK111 said:


> Just thought I'd add my experience with SA and possible need for beta blockers. So, I used to have severe SAD, to the point where I missed school so many days in the year, then put off college until my late 20's. I got over my SA with Paxil and Prozac, but developed an inclination to blush, or to assume the guilt of others. For example, if I was in a class and they were talking about a bank robber, I would blush. When I would get job training and they would mention previous employees who stole things or logged more hours then they were supposed to, I'd blush. When I'd goto the store and was asked questions, I'd blush! This is so weird, and I wish I could control it! I appear to be completely normal, but live like a hermit because of this crap. Too bad we don't have the brain mapped to be able to find out what's happening up there.


Hehe kind of reminds me of the Seinfeld episodes when George has been working out or eat spicy chicken. And starts to sweat at the meating..

For me i take the MAO-inhibitor Parnate, it lowers the blood preasure, and have a "vasoconstrictive"(contractive) effect on the bloodvessels on the top of skin. So it works really nice against blushing...

But it is an MAO-inhibitor so it has its side effect, but none i find unbarable compared to the blushing...


----------

